# Rodent Problem



## access10 (Sep 11, 2014)

The white stuff is attic insulation.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

What is your location?


----------



## access10 (Sep 11, 2014)

We're in South Carolina.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You mentioned an oak tree with 20 - 30 holes in it. Oak trees get really huge, is it close enough to hang over your roof? If so, get rid of it, or at least have the branches trimed so they are not hanging over or touching your roof. Oak trees with many holes in them make a great home for chipmunks and squirrels. Just a suggestion.

If you google pictures of infant or baby squirrels/chipmunks it looks rather similar to an infant chipmunk or squirrel imo. Maybe they found a way into your attic. Not that uncommon. I really have no idea what it is. Just a thought.

Take it to your local county agricultrual department for identification. They would know for sure.


----------

